# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Lakonia, Privé (Berchem)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Lakonia, Privé
Rooiplein 2 
Berchem (BR)

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Lakonia, Privé (Berchem).*

----------


## ppolleke

Ik hoop van harte dat deze eigenaars een beetje beleefder zijn geworden dan enkele jaren geleden. Het moet er snel aan toe gaan... maar zelfs aan de telefoon... wat een onbeschoft persoon... duidelijk dat deze 'teveel' verdienen en zich zulk gedrag kunnen veroorloven. Lakonia was altijd al zeer druk bezet... maar klanten eerst... en als je al afhaakt aan de telefoon dat wil toch wat zeggen. Komt erbij dat je betaald voor een uurtje en destijds kan ik jullie garanderen dat je niet langer dan 45minuten echt kan ontspannen.

----------

